
Fires in California Take Down Safari Books Online - dpeterson
https://d1lu8vbgap5ai0.cloudfront.net/Screen%20Shot%202019-10-27%20at%2010.46.27%20PM.png
======
mindcrash
Not true, because Safari is learning.oreilly.com which is still up

